# Boston DnD



## SirTopaz (Sep 23, 2002)

Hello, 
I'm looking to join a cool group of 3e gamers in the Boston area as a player.  Weeknights are better for me.  Looking forward to hearing from you.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## nopantsyet (Oct 4, 2002)

I've got a Sunday game in Newton and we're looking to fill an opening from a player has become a thrall to a new mortgage.  Contact me at nopantsyet@yahoo.com if you're interested in checking it out.

Edit:  Woohoo!  Post number 100!  I am now a man!


----------

